# Lab Results. What do they mean?



## Meow2580 (Oct 13, 2011)

I started taking thyroid medication and I was tested about a month ago. I was told my thyriod went from hypo to hyper. The doctor lowered the dose just a little. With in a few weeks I had bad heart palpitations and I could hear my blood swishing between my ears. I stopped taking thyroid altogether until I could get my labs done again. I have had no medicine in two weeks.

I just got the lab results back via email and a phone message from the nurse to stop taking meds for four weeks and get re tested.

My question is, how high are my results, and how long could it take to go back down? Will it go back down? or am I now going to be hyper from here on out?

TSH 0.013 range- 0.450-4.50
T4 9.6 range- 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 36 range - 24-39
Free thyroxine index 3.5 range- 1.2-4.9

I actually feel pretty good right now. Better than I have in the last few weeks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What meds are you referring to? That will help us better understand the situation...


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your TSH says hyper but the rest of your numbers are in range.

What dose of medication did you start on? Can you get your initial labs that caused them to start you on thyroid medication and post them? That would give us a clearer picture of what is going on here.

T4 medication remains in your system for weeks, it can take you 8 weeks to get it all out of your system and you should return to the hypo state you were when you started on medication


----------

